# prescription refills - anyone knows



## jodihouston (Jun 30, 2009)

A physician in our clinic was wondering if we can charge a minimal office charge 99211 for refills of prescriptions, when a patient calls and only needs refills, or is there a different charge that we can do? 
I anyone knows the answer to this or is currently charging for prescription refills, when patients call the office, I would really like to hear form you.

 Thanks


----------



## LLovett (Jun 30, 2009)

If the patient is only calling in and you in turn call the pharmacy with the refill, this is not a billable service.

99211 is still an evaluation and management service, meaning the patient has to be there and you must evaluate and manage a problem. 

If they are actually talking to the doctor on the phone you may want to look at 99441, maybe that would apply. Again it is an E/M service, though.


Laura, CPC


----------

